# Lựa chọn nào dành cho máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Reetech hay Sumikura cho lắp đặt



## haichaukinhdoanh (26/2/22)

*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió mang lại một không gian sang trọng, đẳng cấp với thiết kế tận dụng những không gian thừa. Điều hòa hoạt động êm ái, làm lạnh nhanh đến từng ngóc ngách, hạn chế hư hỏng vặt và bền bỉ theo thời gian là những ưu điểm máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió mang lại khi bạn chọn lắp đặt sử dụng cho ngôi nhà của mình.*

Thương hiệu* máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió *tầm trung là sự lựa chọn tối ưu khi bạn hạn chế về tài chính nhưng vẫn đảm bảo trải nghiệm chất lượng tốt và tích hợp các công nghệ hiện đại nhất hiện nay. Thanh Hải Châu giới thiệu 2 thương hiệu máy lạnh giấu trần giá thành tầm trung nhưng chất lượng tốt và sản phẩm rất được ưa chuộng trên thị trường. Cùng tìm hiểu 2 thương hiệu máy lạnh giấu trần qua bài viết " *So sánh Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió REETECH và Điều hòa giấu trần SUMIKURA* *"* chi tiết này nhé !

*



*



*I. MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN REETECH*

*1. Chi tiết sản phẩm*

*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Reetech *là thương hiệu của Việt Nam được sản xuất tại Việt Nam và nhập khẩu từ Thái Lan. Là thương hiệu tầm trung đa dạng sản phẩm với chất lượng ổn định nhưng giá thành rất hợp lý.

*Máy lạnh giấu trần Reetech *được sản xuất phù hợp với khí hậu Việt nam, hoạt động êm ái không gây tiếng ồn, duy trì nhiệt độ lạnh ổn định, với công nghệ Inverter tiết kiệm điện tối đa, sử dụng Gas R410A thân thiện với môi trường và bảo vệ sức khỏe người dùng.

Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà dòng *máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Reetech* được ưu tiên lựa chọn lắp đặt cho văn phòng công ty, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, hội trường,.. Reetech đa dạng hóa sản phẩm và công suất tích hợp các tính năng tiêu biểu sau đây:

- Chế độ làm lạnh và sưởi ẩm (tùy chọn)

- Gió hồi có thể lấy từ phía sau hoặc phía dưới

- Cung cấp gió tươi tạo ra môi trường trong lành

- Chế độ làm lạnh nhanh

- Hẹn giờ hoạt động & tự động khởi động lại khi có điện

- Chức năng tự phân tích và chấn đoán lỗi

- Bộ điều khiển dây giúp điều khiển điều hòa dễ dàng

- Tích hợp bơm nước ngưng (tùy chọn)

- Chế độ ngủ

- Chế độ tiết kiệm

- Tự động xả băng

- Chống các tác nhân ăn mòn & chịu được môi trường vùng biển



*» Tham khảo bài viết :* *“ Ưu - nhược điểm máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Reetech* *” *để biết chi tiết hơn về dòng sản phẩm này.


*2. Một số model máy lạnh giấu trần Reetech*














*Máy lạnh giấu trần Reetech 2.5HP 24.000Btu
RRE24‑BA‑A*

*(Xem chi tiết)
Máy lạnh giấu trần Reetech 9 HP 90000 Btu
RD90‑QA‑A*

(*Xem chi tiết*)

*Máy lạnh giấu trần Reetech 10 HP 100000 Btu
RD100/RC100‑L1A*

*(Xem chi tiết)*

*Máy lạnh giấu trần Reetech 18 HP 180000 Btu
RD180‑TA‑A*

*(Xem chi tiết)*



*⇒ Xem tất cả các công suất tại :* *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-giau-tran?brand=53*



*II. MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN SUMIKURA*

*1. Chi tiết sản phẩm*

*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Sumikura* là thương hiệu sản phẩm thuộc tầm trung, chất lượng tốt và bền bỉ,… được các chủ đầu tư lựa trang bị cho các khu chung cư hiện đại, văn phòng công ty,… và ngay càng được ưa chuộng trên thị trường.

Hầu hết ai đã từng trải nghiệm qua dòng *điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió Sumikura* đều phải trầm trồ với những tính năng của chiếc máy lạnh này mang lại:

- Tốc độ quạt có thể thay đổi. Cài đặt tốc độ cao giúp phân tán gió tối đa, trong khi cài đặt tốc độ thấp giúp giảm thiểu gió thổi vào người.

- Nạp ga trước đến 10m. Nếu chiều dài ống dẫn chất làm lạnh không vượt quá 10m thì không cần nạp ga tại chỗ.

- Tự khởi động lại. Nếu thiết bị đang vận hành bị nguồn bị cắt, khi có điện trở lại máy sẽ khởi động lại cùng với chế độ trước khi điện bị ngắt.

- Lá tản nhiệt PE. Để nâng cao tuổi thọ bằng cách nâng cao tính chống ăn mòn do muối và ô nhiễm môi trường, các lá tản nhiệt bọc polyetylen (có xử lý sơ bộ bằng acrylic) được sử dụng trong bộ trao đổi nhiệt của dàn nóng.

- Áp suất tĩnh phía ngoài điều chỉnh được.

- Bộ lọc siêu bền. Không cần phải bảo trì trong khoảng 4 năm (10.000 giờ) ở các quầy hàng và văn phòng với hàm lượng bụi là 0,15mg/m3.

- Bộ lọc hiệu suất cao. Có hai loại: Độ màu 65% và 90%. Bộ lọc này dễ dàng đáp ứng các yêu cầu về hiệu suất hút bụi quy định trong bộ luật xây dựng.

- Bầu hút khí tươi. Có thể cấp khí trong lành từ bên ngoài cho hệ thống điều hòa. Đặc biết tiện lợi cho những nơi không thể lắp quạt thông gió.



*2. Một số model máy lạnh giấu trần Sumikura*










Máy lạnh giấu trần Sumikura 2 HP 18000 Btu

*ACS/APO-(H)180*

(*Xem chi tiết*)

Máy lạnh giấu trần Sumikura 4 HP 36000 Btu

*ACS/APO-(H)360*

(*Xem chi tiết*)

Máy lạnh giấu trần Sumikura 6 HP 60000 Btu

*ACS/APO-(H)600*

(*Xem chi tiết*)



*⇒ Xem tất cả các công suất tại :* *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-giau-tran?brand=49*


⇔ Tuy nhiên, hiện nay thương hiệu máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió được các chủ đầu tư ưu tiên lựa chọn hơn bởi đa dạng dòng sản phẩm và công suất hơn (công suất từ 2Hp đến 32Hp) là *điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió Reetech*. Bạn cần tư vấn chi tiết hơn gọi ngay *Hotline : 0911 260 247* để *Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu* tư vấn miễn phí nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất!
⇔ Thương hiệu* máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió giá rẻ *tầm trung này được sử dụng rộng rãi nơi có diện tích lớn và đông người như: văn phòng cống ty, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, nhà xưởng, trung tâm thương mại,.. vì công suất rất lớn. Có thể nói 2 thương hiệu máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió này ngang sức nhau, bạn có thể tham khảo để lựa chọn cho mình một trong hai thương hiệu để sử dụng phù hợp cho không gian của mình.


*» Tham khảo bài viết : “ Máy lạnh - điều hòa giấu trần là gì, phù hợp không gian nào? ”* để hiểu rõ hơn về dòng điều hoà này nhé.

Lấy từ nguồn tin : https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...u-tran-reetech-va-dieu-hoa-giau-tran-sumikura


----------

